# comment mettre BAL, mails de mac OSX 10.4.11 sur LION??



## macosxx (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un mac book Air Ox LION !!

Voilà, j'ai réussi à remettre toutes les données de mon ancien macbook 10.4.11 sur mon macbook Air...SAUF:

- les anciens mails inbox.
- mes BAL

J'ai créé mes comptes ( 5 emails) à la main dans LION mais comment importer le reste???
- je ne souhaite pas remettre les emails de la poubelle ou messages envoyés

JUSTE le inbox et les BAL.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider? 

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je verrais bien deux possibilités :

soit copier les données de ta petite maison / bibliothèque / Mail de l'ancienne machine vers la nouvelle (sans garantie)
soit archiver la boite aux lettres (sur l'ancienne machine, via un clic droit sur une BAL) et menu Fichier / Importer la boite (sur la nouvelle machine).


----------



## macosxx (19 Janvier 2012)

Merci de me répondre.

Alors la solution 1:
On m'a interdit de le faire à la boutique APPLE car il y a de nouveaux trucs dans LION 
Solution 2:
j avais la version 10.4.11 sur mon vieux macbook et il n'est pas possible d'archiver BAL :rose:


Je suis bien embêté...:affraid:


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2012)

Essaye de simplement 

1) de copier tes bal sur ta nouvelle machine dans un dossier quelconque
(sur ton ancienne machine, tes bal sont dans la bibliothèque de ta petite maison dans le dossier "mail", sous-dossier "mailboxes")

2) peut-être vaut-il mieux ensuite changer le nom des BAL par défaut que tue veux importer (renommer la BAL "inbox" en "entree" ou autre par exemple) pour éviter les conflits

2) puis depuis mail, menu fichier, choisir "importer des boîtes à lettres" et tu devrais pouvoir choisir les bal que tu souhaites dans le dossier ou tu as récupéré les mails de ton ancienne machine. Mail fera normalement la conversion pour la nouvelle version et tu retrouveras tes anciennes BAL en plus de celles existant déjà dans ta nouvelle machine

En tous cas c'est ce que j'avais fait à une époque pour des versions plus anciennes.


----------



## macosxx (20 Janvier 2012)

bon je vais essayé....mais pas sûr d'avoir tout compris.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------

pioufff:hein:

bon j'ai essayé de:
- creer une BAL du même nom dans MAIL  BOOK AIR
- remettre juste les emails en .emlx ( de vieux book vers BOOK AIR // bibliothèques)

ça marche pas.

En fait on m a dit de ne pas importer d'anciennes BAL entières  dans LION car les BAL sont formatées en nouvelle version...

:sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

j'ai essayé exactement comme tu as bien expliqué

MAIL de LION ne reconnait pas  .mbox


Y A T IL UN BUG sur ce point sur LION 10.7.2?


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2012)

J'avoue que je n'ai plus ça bien en tête. J'essaierai, si je trouve le temps, de faire un test sous 10.6 (je n'ai pas Lion) pour me rappeler ce que j'avais fait exactement.


----------



## macosxx (20 Janvier 2012)

Bon voilà, il m'a fallu 3 personnes de APPLE CARE pour arriver à mes fins.

Passer de TIGER à LION pour MAIL fut très difficile....

Merci à tous


----------



## erleje (28 Mars 2012)

Ce serait bien de partager ton expérience sur le forum... Il y en a que ça pourrait aider, comme moi par exemple.


----------



## wayne (16 Septembre 2012)

erleje a dit:


> Ce serait bien de partager ton expérience sur le forum... Il y en a que ça pourrait aider, comme moi par exemple.



Moi aussi, la solution m'intéresse beaucoup. Je n'arrive pas à replacer mes mails dans des boites classement de mail.

Comment faire ??


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2012)

Ce fil présente le transfert des mails de Snow Leopard vers Mountain Lion (ça pourrait peut être aider les lecteurs ici présents)


----------



## wayne (18 Septembre 2012)

erleje a dit:


> Ce serait bien de partager ton expérience sur le forum... Il y en a que ça pourrait aider, comme moi par exemple.



En fait, si on a cipié ses BAL avant la réinstallation, avec Mail dans ML, c'est que du bonheur... Dans le menu "fichier", faire "importer des boites aux lettres" ( on peut meme en importer plusieurs à la fois, ... et hop, on selectionne le fichier de l'ancienne BAL posée sur son DD de sauvegarde  tout le contenu est réintégré dans mail dans une BAL appelée "importation". Ensuite, on déplace les mails ou on veut.

Pour sauvegarder ses BAL avant restauration, il faut chercher son répertoire en faisant une recherche sur un mail dans spotlight pour le faire apparaitre dans le finder, puis sur son icône, faire clic droit pour voir le sous menu "ouvrir le dossier parent". Là, on vois toutes les BAL qui sont rangées dans un répertoire "library" caché. On fait une copie des BAL sur un DD et on les réimporte le moment venu.  :sleep:

Ouf!


----------

